
The Hidden Cost of Adding New Features - jgnatch
http://blog.virali.ca/2013/02/the-hidden-cost-of-adding-new-features/
======
nicw
_"To solve this we’ve been brainstorming and thinking which features or tweaks
we can make. But the problem is that we came up with lots of ideas and we
don’t know which one to choose.

We can send an email asking our clients which one they like best (but I don’t
think we will have lots of feedback). Or we can think the features as little
MVPs with minimum goals and remove them if they don’t work out."_

Don't do either. If you're not getting traction with your core product, it's
time to go talk to your customers. You may have a great product, but
_something_ isn't clicking for them, and adding more and more features isn't
going to make that any better. And how are you going to know which feature is
"the one"?

I worked for a great product manager who once said "even if you tweak
something and now you're doing 300% better, that just means that before you
were 300% wrong".

Talk to your customers!

